# Getting ready to re-open in the UK



## hollydolly (Jun 23, 2020)

Our Unessential stores all opened again last Monday in England and most of the rest of the UK.. 

On the 4th of July most other things will open, ..the long awaited Hair salons (but no nail bars).. restaurants, cafes' Pubs, libraries, Museums( yeahhh) ...  however there is not to be permitted any singing in church, no live performance on stage or concerts , and  my own personal sadness, no swimming pools allowed to open...( I understand of course)...

How does our list compare to yours..what's open, and what's not in your country or state , and what do you miss most..?

*Reopening from July 4 
*

*Restaurants and cafes - tables one metre apart but facing away, *
*Bars and pubs - customers sign a guest book, order by app where possible;*
*Hotels and B&Bs - without buffet breakfasts and meals from room service; *
*Holiday homes *
*Campsites and caravan parks - only where they can comply with hygiene guidance in shared washing and toilet facilities;*
*Places of worship - singing is banned as it poses a 'particular' risk; *
*Libraries - books to be quarantined when handled by the public;*
*Community centres - with limits on use and strict distancing;*
*Museums and art galleries - extra ventilation and one-way systems*
*Workplace canteens - with contactless payment where possible; *
*Cinemas - rows of seats left empty to maintain distance and *
*Bingo halls - tables arranged to face away;*
*Theatres and concert halls (but no live performances) - singing not allowed due to risk of spread;*
*Barbers and hair salons - screens separating stations, minimal conversation;*
*Outdoor playgrounds and outdoor gyms - limits on numbers and advice to wash hands;*
*Funfairs, theme and adventure parks, arcades - rides to be scrupulously cleaned, and run at lower capacity if necessary;*
*Indoor leisure centres and facilities including indoor gaming - some sports such as squash courts still not allowed;*
*Social clubs, model villages *
*Indoor attractions at aquariums, zoos and safari parks, farms and wildlife centres - hygiene precautions and capacity restrictions; *
*Remaining closed after July 4 
*

*Nightclubs*
*Bowling alleys*
*Ice skating rinks *
*Indoor play areas, including soft play*
*Spas*
*Nail bars and beauty salons*
*Massage, tattoo and piercing parlours*
*Indoor fitness and dance studios*
*Indoor gyms and sports venues and facilities*
*Swimming polls and water parks*
*Exhibition and conference centres where used for external events *


----------



## Treacle (Jun 23, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> Our Unessential stores all opened again last Monday in England and most of the rest of the UK..
> 
> On the 4th of July most other things will open, ..the long awaited Hair salons (but no nail bars).. restaurants, cafes' Pubs, libraries, Museums( yeahhh) ...  however there is not to be permitted any singing in church, no live performance on stage or concerts , and  my own personal sadness, no swimming pools allowed to open...( I understand of course)...
> 
> ...


Thanks Hollydolly. I was unaware that libraries were reopening July 4th, yippee.


----------



## StarSong (Jun 23, 2020)

@hollydolly: How do you feel about the pace of reopenings and continued closures?


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 23, 2020)

StarSong said:


> @hollydolly: How do you feel about the pace of reopenings and continued closures?


well, as someone who had the virus, and my o/h worse than I... I'm concerned that everything is opening at such a pace.. but I also feel that with all the protests of late, and unfettered crowds on beaches et al.. even without the re-openings of the stores, I feel we will almost certainly suffer a second wave in Autumn..

However the economy is on it's knees and if we don't open the country back up again, we're going to suffer an even worse recession than that which we're in right now..

I can only hope that universally lessons have been learned and people on the whole do take things far more seriously following rules to keep everyone safe  .. knowing they could succumb to a much more virulent version of this disease if they don't


----------



## chic (Jun 24, 2020)

My state reopened in early June. Except gyms, nightclubs etc. Outdoor dining only. A couple of my friends have gone back to work in retail. The economy here is tanking so badly, and I believe this is the primary reason for reopening. Our country cannot afford to stay closed. The bills keep coming in and you have to pay them. property taxes etc. A friend of mine now has to sell his home because he's in a bad way financially. Another lost his business because it couldn't survive the covid restrictions. It's sad. I hope you do better over there.


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 24, 2020)

Good Luck with the reopening @hollydolly!   Hope it works out.  

....  around Texas which has reopened in various degrees since May,  things are taking a backward move now.  Cases are spiking at high numbers  all over  the state.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Jun 24, 2020)

While England is leading the race to relax Covid restrictions, the 'devolved nations' (Scotland, Wales & N.Ireland) have a different timetable, generally a couple of weeks behind England.  This has somewhat divided opinion between those who are anxious to get going, and those supporting a cautious approach.

One area of concern is with tourism which is of great importance to the Scottish economy.  The need for getting the tourism industry up and running is tempered by the fear that an inrush of tourists, might cause a resurgence of Covid cases.   In many areas , medical facilities are only geared to server the local community  and  would be hard pushed to cope with an outbreak of the virus.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 24, 2020)

Bonnie said:


> Good Luck with the reopening @hollydolly!   Hope it works out.
> 
> ....  around Texas which has reopened in various degrees since May,  things are taking a backward move now.  Cases are spiking at high numbers  all over  the state.


We are feeling the affects of Memorial Day!!! Plus the bars are not helping!! 5 Bars have lost the alcohol licenses for 30 days for not adhering to the 25/50% occupancy!!


----------



## Treacle (Jun 24, 2020)

The economy here is on it's knees and so the PM was really under some pressure to get 'things' going again but there was also a warning that the virus will return in the winter and if that happens.........I'm not sure what the current debt is at the moment because of Covid19 but it is high, very high. It seems to me we are floundering around in the dark. Questions I would ask:
Where has this come from? some accuse the Chinese village and wildlife market but others have shown the virus in sewage water in Spain and Italy prior to the disclosure of the virus in Wuhan (or what I read). Then it was suggested it came from bats, but was that a suggestion - has it been proved.
Then it was people over 60 - 70 were more vulnerable, then it was vulnerable people with underlying health conditions - any age. Then Black and Asian were more vulnerable.  
Then it was some people may have already had it, so I would ask how have some people managed to deal with it like a mild flu and others end up on ventilators? Could it be a poor immune system cos now 'they' say vitamin D is good which is probably why less cases now but more in the winter. Now you can keep Im + distance rather than 2m, so has the virus decided that it doesn't want to travel that far , too much effort (sarcasm here). I could go on but I'm sure some are saying please don't  I think the point here is we don't have a clear perspective on what it is , where it came from, who is most vulnerable, what we can do about it and finally is there anything we can do about it realistically until we have a vaccine although I would say it might be more productive to try and find out why some people are able to deal with it with little or no side effects or don't get it at all.

Plot lost now , had my outburst off for my G&T☺


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 24, 2020)

Bonnie said:


> Good Luck with the reopening @hollydolly!   Hope it works out.
> 
> ....  around Texas which has reopened in various degrees since May,  things are taking a backward move now.  Cases are spiking at high numbers  all over  the state.


Yes  those of us who have obeyed the rules, are fully expecting a backward movement, and a resurge of cases very quickly .. particularly as it's another 10 days before restrictions on social distancing is to be lifted and everything will re-open bar Gyms, swimming pools  and nail salons... and this is what our beaches looked like today....despite nothing being opened like cafes /restaurants & bars.. ...and this is just TWO of the hundreds of beaches we have here.. ( remember we're an Island )

if we don't get a second wave very quickly , I'll be astonished..


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 24, 2020)

Wonder what in "social distancing"  people EVERYWHERE   don't understand?      It's crazy ..

Before,    we were banning people from elsewhere coming to  Texas .... now it's reversed, we're being banned  from the places we banned ..lol
What a charade.


----------



## Treacle (Jun 25, 2020)

Antibody testing is being rolled out. Our PM says it will be 'a game changer'. If people are antibody positive they can have an 'immune passport' and return to work. But scientists point out that it can be useful for collecting data and can advise people that they have had it or are immune. BUT it cannot indicate whether one is likely to be infected again!

Some feel that it is unfair that swimming pools are not allowed to open yet. Interestingly it was said that the Chlorine will kill the virus?????!!!


----------

